# Heresy Online needs a new LOGO



## Jezlad

​
The time has come to redesign the header. 

This'll mean dropping the larger banner at the top down alongside the logo and getting rid of the smaller adverts that are currently on display.

Anyway, do we have any photoshop gurus out there that can design stuff?


I've attached a zipped folder to this post with a heap of different imagery we've used on the site so if anyone wants to knock some ideas together and come up with something please feel free.

The only stipulation is that the size should be as big as my pussy. Any fonts are fair game too.

420 x 90 Pixels











Please post your ideas here!

The one we select will be immortalized with a $50 gift and the world famous title of... "Heresy Banner Designer" 

Also not that we wont definitely select one. If they're all shit we simply wont bother.


----------



## Varakir

Is there a particular style you're looking for? Does the logo need to be on there?

I've knocked a few up to get the ball rolling, will do more later :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits

Can you have tag lines like "Guaranteed Donkey free since 2009" or "All the other 40k forums hate us" or "chuck your keys in the bowl and slip on a rubber?


----------



## Varakir

bitsandkits said:


> Can you have tag lines like "Guaranteed Donkey free since 2009"


We both know that simply isn't true. I've seen 3 lurking around here in the past week.


----------



## bitsandkits

Varakir said:


> We both know that simply isn't true. I've seen 3 lurking around here in the past week.


*goes to collect his "tools"* Dont wait up, i may be some time!


----------



## gen.ahab

Varakir said:


> ]


This I likek:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

you'll see me get in on this as well.  I'll post up a few ideas. 

CP


----------



## Steel Nathan

I have some ideas to do with the face picture, but I'd probably get banned...

I'm learning more about Photoshop, so I'll give this a whirl I guess.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Varakir said:


>


Perfect. k:


----------



## Jezlad

Just so you all know the eagle thingy isn't essential


----------



## Dagmire

Tag lines

Heresy online, suit up!
Hereey online, awwww yeah
The Emperor doesn't make forums but if he did.......... HERESY ONLINE

I have no artistic abilites at all


----------



## Ninja D

You know what we need more than eagles on the banner... more cowbell...


----------



## Aramoro

Varakir said:


>


I like this, though it looks a bit like it should be Assassins Creed Online, just the vibe of the design. 



Varakir said:


>


Like that as well, is that the font from Diablo?


----------



## Jezlad

I'm going to be frank here and and say that nothing in this thread is anywhere near the level I'm looking for.


----------



## Aramoro

I was looking at drawing out the initials and doing something with those, being a bit more stylised but then I realised it would just make the website be called HO which is less than ideal.


----------



## Khorothis

Since its "Heresy" Online, maybe we should put something heretical in the logo? A Thunder Wrench for instance?  Or theres that pic of the Emperor on his Throne where he looks like an undead king. With a bit of Photoshop we could add a radiant aura to that too I guess.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Jezlad said:


> I'm going to be frank here and and say that nothing in this thread is anywhere near the level I'm looking for.


what you need is a picture of me in your title, truly it would then be awesome
:victory:


----------



## Dagmire

A fat nerd in his underwear is not going to getto many votes Stella


----------



## Unforgiven302

Stella Cadente said:


> what you need is a picture of me in your title, truly it would then be awesome
> :victory:





Dagmire said:


> A fat nerd in his underwear is not going to getto many votes Stella


I had the vision (a terrible one mind you) of a large cock knob with scabbed over sores on it. Tag line: "Heresy, Just A Bunch Of Dirty Cocks." :wink:


----------



## Aramoro

Stella Cadente said:


> what you need is a picture of me in your title, truly it would then be awesome
> :victory:


Something like this?


----------



## Jezlad

Haha I'm crying. Every thread on heresy deviates to cock and ball jokes...


----------



## Unforgiven302

Jezlad said:


> Haha I'm crying. Every thread on heresy deviates to cock and ball jokes...


That is what you get with such a highbrow and upper crust group of people such as those here on HO.


----------



## Aramoro

Jezlad said:


> Haha I'm crying. Every thread on heresy deviates to cock and ball jokes...


On a more serious note do you have any style guidelines at all? Is the site itse;f going to remain in it's current colour scheme?


----------



## Khorothis

Aramoro said:


> Something like this?


:rofl: Oh god my lungs...


----------



## Jezlad

Aramoro said:


> On a more serious note do you have any style guidelines at all? Is the site itse;f going to remain in it's current colour scheme?



No not really, the site is staying how it is. The eagle thing can be used or removed and a custom image added. Watch copyrighted stuff though. Other than that do want.


----------



## D-A-C

Varakir said:


> Is there a particular style you're looking for? Does the logo need to be on there?
> 
> I've knocked a few up to get the ball rolling, will do more later :victory:


I like that one best.



Jezlad said:


> No not really, the site is staying how it is. The eagle thing can be used or removed and a custom image added. Watch copyrighted stuff though. Other than that do want.


Thank god for that.

The site layout, look and features are what make Heresy stand out as being awesome compared to all the other 40k sites.

The people aren't too shabby either :biggrin:.



As a sidenote, is no-one else going to miss the Horus and Emperor Logo, I think it's pretty awesome.

Why not try another scene and different style font, that kind of thing.


----------



## Jezlad

If we dont get anything ill go at it with photoshop and resize it to the required dimensions. Thats the backup plan.


----------



## Doelago

D-A-C said:


> As a sidenote, is no-one else going to miss the Horus and Emperor Logo, I think it's pretty awesome.


I already saved it on the computer as a memory, just in case...


----------



## 18827

I've not got photoshop so had to whip out the pencil then scan the picture to do the letters.

I think someone could piece together something like this but with bigger and more stylised lettering.










If I had time I would draw something with a bit more detail but I think a digital version would look a lot better.


----------



## Steel Nathan

Just an idea that I thought of.


----------



## Jezlad

jimmy gunn said:


> I've not got photoshop so had to whip out the pencil then scan the picture to do the letters.
> 
> I think someone could piece together something like this but with bigger and more stylised lettering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had time I would draw something with a bit more detail but I think a digital version would look a lot better.



Thats a pretty cool design,would it be possible to have mutated hands or skeletal fingers holding a banner of some kind with the words heresy online on it?

I'm keen to have some form of mutated eagle. Something really fucked up and chaotic, the aquila with a taint!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

don't eagles come pre-designed with a taint? i thought all mammals did?

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Commissar Ploss said:


> don't eagles come pre-designed with a taint? i thought all mammals did?
> 
> CP


*cough* eagles aren't mammals, they're birds.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Aramoro said:


> Something like this?


I like it, my giggle meter blew a gasket


----------



## D-A-C

Commissar Ploss said:


> don't eagles come pre-designed with a taint? i thought all mammals did?
> 
> CP





Baron Spikey said:


> *cough* eagles aren't mammals, they're birds.


All I can say is ouch lol!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> *cough* eagles aren't mammals, they're birds.


well played sir. 

CP

my one excuse: I'm not a biologist, i'm a science-fiction writer. we're fucking up species for a living.


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> well played sir.
> 
> CP
> 
> my one excuse: I'm not a biologist, i'm a science-fiction writer. we're fucking up species for a living.


:laugh: That was a good one!


----------



## 18827

Jezlad said:


> Thats a pretty cool design,would it be possible to have mutated hands or skeletal fingers holding a banner of some kind with the words heresy online on it?
> 
> I'm keen to have some form of mutated eagle. Something really fucked up and chaotic, the aquila with a taint!



I can't really picture the hands holding a banner and i think drawing mutated wings is a bit above me but some daemon wings could be good with a loyal space marine helmet replacing the skull in the middle.

maybe Varakir or rot could piece something better together using these I found on google images.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I've made a few different designs, but hard to get it to look right with a detailed background picture.

Here is one i made with a simplistic background...


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Haha I'm crying. Every thread on heresy deviates to cock and ball jokes...


Admit it though Jez, that is what makes this site the best lol.


----------



## Khorothis

The Wraithlord said:


> Admit it though Jez, that is what makes this site the best lol.


So we'll have a huge Slaaneshi cock for the background? 

Maybe we could use two different fonts for the two different words, and .net would have a third, more "normal" or "neutral" font and would be smaller than the two other words. For instance, "Heresy" would have Chaotic curves (Slaanesh/Tzeentch) and blocks (Khorne/Nurgle) where appropriate with a mixture of vivid colours, while "Online" would have a nice gothic font with the good old =][= for the "i", to symbolise both the Long War and that we're not a CSM fansite, similarly to the symbolism of the current background with Horus and the Emperor. The new background should be an artwork, preferably without Marines; maybe that grinning Hive Tyrant from DoW2 behind "Heresy" and an Eldar or Necron behind "Online", to make it look like we have stuff other than just CSM/CD-><-IG/SM/DH/WH.


----------



## 18827

I need photoshop.............


----------



## Commissar Ploss

jimmy gunn said:


> I need photoshop.............


so get it. It's pretty simple to find a torrent file that's got at least CS3 in it. 

CS5 - http://www.btmon.com/Other/Other/ADOBE_PHOTOSHOP_CS5_EXTENDED_EDITION.torrent.html

CS4 - http://www.btmon.com/Other/Other/ADOBE_PHOTOSHOP_CS4_EXTENDED_EDITION647795870191.394.torrent.html

just be sure to download BitTorrent first.

http://www.bittorrent.com/

CP


----------



## 5tonsledge

not really familiar with photo shop, but ill sketch something and see about getting there. i would love that title. but yeah ill get on it.


----------



## Varakir

Jezlad said:


> I'm keen to have some form of mutated eagle. Something really fucked up and chaotic, the aquila with a taint!


Is this fucked up enough?










Personally i think it's terrifying :wink:

This one is a lot less fucked up, but i liked how it turned out:


----------



## 18827

Varakir said:


> Is this fucked up enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i think it's terrifying :wink:
> 
> This one is a lot less fucked up, but i liked how it turned out:


The bottom one looks really good and has a nice tone to it.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

I was doodling, so I thought I'd have a go. Whatta think?








2 Dragons (or deamons) perhaps breathing fire, tails wrapped around the letters.


----------



## sodukahn

*Banner ideas*

So here are a couple of ideas, just plain jane ones. I might put flames behind them I just wanted to get placement down first. Since you said the eagle coud go here are these, I'll be doing some more eagle like ones also.


----------



## sodukahn

*more banners? really?*

So after reading through the posts..... Wow, now I have a place where I can post my tank picture that looks like a giant cock with tracks that look like balls.hahaha Well anywhoo, here are a couple that were along the lines of someones drawrings.


----------



## 18827

Cheers ploss for the links but I ended up downloading GIMP photo editing software again instead.

And this is what I came up with.



















Could do with a bit more detail but this is the best I can do till I get the hang of it.


----------



## Phil73805

Jezlad said:


> Haha I'm crying. Every thread on heresy deviates to cock and ball jokes...


He says it like that's a bad thing!


----------



## 18827

Just messing around with the colour tones and fonts.
That'll do from me.


----------



## HandOfNephthys




----------



## sodukahn

So I've seen lots of ideas, are any of them getting closer to what might work?


----------



## Jezlad

If I'm being honest nothing is an improvement. I'm only likely to change it if a seriously cool idea comes up.

I don't have any specifics though, just leaving it open to see what people come up with. Your gold one is nice but gold doesn't fit the theme.


----------



## Djinn24

Take this one, make the back ground black, thicken the letters, make the inner parts of it a dark red/rusty look, depending on the rendering program, make it glow from that part slightly.

Make the outter part black steel with about a 33-50% reflective and maybe guild the outer area with a dark brass patterned in a 40k style.

In the 8 point star make the eye red steel with about 65% reflective and the rest of the star pewter or a dark stEEL with a medium reflective state.

I would have a white light from the front with a medium intensity and a top light of bright red with a bright intensity, and maybe a light from the bottom with a low intensity dark blue.

Been a while since I have done rendering but that should look pretty badass and fit with the current website theme.


----------



## Jezlad

djinn24 said:


> Take this one, make the back ground black, thicken the letters, make the inner parts of it a dark red/rusty look, depending on the rendering program, make it glow from that part slightly.
> 
> Make the outter part black steel with about a 33-50% reflective and maybe guild the outer area with a dark brass patterned in a 40k style.
> 
> In the 8 point star make the eye red steel with about 65% reflective and the rest of the star pewter or a dark stEEL with a medium reflective state.
> 
> I would have a white light from the front with a medium intensity and a top light of bright red with a bright intensity, and maybe a light from the bottom with a low intensity dark blue.
> 
> Been a while since I have done rendering but that should look pretty badass and fit with the current website theme.


It's too chaotic. The emperor and horus with an aquila holding an eye is original and balanced. 

Chaos star isn't happening


----------



## sodukahn

Ok, that's what I was looking for.:wink: Just looking for some kind of thoughts, I'll go back to work . Balanced, hmmmmm.


----------



## HandOfNephthys




----------



## Styro-J

Balanced? Hmm...

Keep the eye, the guys, and the wings, but have one wing dark and warped extending behind the Emperor and one light golden one extending behind Horus. Detail on these would be the hard part. The two "main" Factions are equally represented and the colors won't be too lopsided as the characters' colors would nicely balance both sides.

Just that damn eagle thingy needs a bit more character to me. I have this detailed idea in my head... Just can't seem to say it well though. I'd think of the wings starting to fold over the two to pull them together into conflict, with them designed charging toward one another. But that'll likely never happen as I'm no artist.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Is this neutral enough?


----------



## sodukahn

mmmmm, that might scare the kids away. Do you notice no matter where you are his eyes just seem to follow you? Creepy.lol


----------



## Doelago

sodukahn said:


> mmmmm, that might scare the kids away. Do you notice no matter where you are his eyes just seem to follow you? Creepy.lol


Agreed.

Regards,
Doelago, the one that agrees with stuff.


----------



## Chompy Bits

sodukahn said:


> mmmmm, that might scare the kids away. Do you notice no matter where you are his eyes just seem to follow you? Creepy.lol


Jezlad is always watching... :shok:


----------



## Djinn24

Marneus Calgar said:


>


----------



## Commissar Ploss

spoilsport attitude notwithstanding, this thread has started to devolve into a joke. 

Jokers need not apply. This was a serious question posed by Jezlad in an attempt to garner interest from the members of Heresy and ask for their input, not their lunacy. We can browse Off Topic for all the lunacy we need...

now lets see some actual worthwhile ideas chaps. not witless juvenile banter.

CP


----------



## Djinn24

Commissar Ploss said:


> spoilsport attitude notwithstanding, this thread has started to devolve into a joke.
> 
> Jokers need not apply. This was a serious question posed by Jezlad in an attempt to garner interest from the members of Heresy and ask for their input, not their lunacy. We can browse Off Topic for all the lunacy we need...
> 
> now lets see some actual worthwhile ideas chaps. not witless juvenile banter.
> 
> CP


Yeah Ploss we have been posting quite a few ideas in the last few pages and have had a little fun with it as well. 

I figured that if there was issues with what was happening in the forum, Jez would have said something in his 10+ posts here.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

perhaps i'm a bit more perturbed than usual from this ear infection of mine, but that's just how it is. 

still, it would save us time going with a professional. perhaps we'll end up going that route instead. 

CP


----------



## Firefighter X

Here's my humble rough draft..


----------



## Babypowder

I've never really came to this site for it's visual appeal. No offense but in that regard it's kind of bland. Even though this is by FAR my favorite 40k/wargaming site. The layout and functionality are the best and most people I've talked to are great!

I'm going to try and come up with something and post it up. Could be a while though, have a lot of work to do.

I'd just like to offer up some advice to everyone else coming up with ideas...and you can take it or leave it, I'm by no means a professional. This is going off what was said about the colors and everything staying the same. Try to use black as the back drop to whatever you try to do. It always looks better if the design flows with what it is fitting into. It makes it look more like part of the site rather than a random picture on the site(like the one now does...no offense.)

Just my personal opinion at least. It's one thing to have a cool picture and another to have a good looking seamless banner.


----------



## sodukahn

Apologies, CP back on task. I wasn't hearing any feedback from any of the designs so it was hard to try to divine which direction the header needed to go. More to come


----------



## turel2

How about:


----------



## Syph

I always tell the kids at school that a good logo needs to be very simple. A small motif alongside Heresy Online is all that's needed. That could be incorporated into the text (like the Chaos star as an 'O') or separate, but the text needs to be the main thing that stands out. No background images, nothing too OTT. Glows/shadows probably to a minimum too.


----------



## Grins1878

For the logo, how about all the other forum names (warseer, dakka dakka, etc) covered in turd being crushed beneath a giant cock with 'Heresy Online' tattooed on it? 

It might offend and bear little relevance, but I'd laugh my head off everytime I logged in.

:victory:

I think it's a winner :biggrin:



Commissar Ploss said:


> now lets see some actual worthwhile ideas chaps. not witless juvenile banter.
> 
> CP


Sorry mate, just started reading back to front and hadn't seen this. I'll piddle about on photoshop and see what comes about over the weekend. ;-)


----------



## KingOfCheese

Got bored.


Original logo...









My version...









What do people think?


----------



## Davidicus 40k

That's pretty sweet King. The only thing I really like better in the original logo is the font, but I like how the aquila in your version fills the entire gap between the heads of Horus and the Emperor.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

> My version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do people think?


to be completely honest, and lets face it, when am i not... it looks like a shitty $2 cigar band... and the eagle blends too much.

but, here's hoping you can take the criticism. 

The eagle is the central theme, it needs to be mutated and awesome looking. probably something only custom work would do justice to.

CP


----------



## Djinn24

I have been working on refining my Gimp skills so I will brainstorm and see what I can come up with. Already did one logo and working on another pages. So why not, who Jez will just smack it down lol.


----------



## SGMAlice

Varakir said:


>


To be honest; I think this one is the best so far. Simple and clean.

Though maybe widen the Eagle a bit, it looks somewhat squished.
No offense Varakir  Your work has always been of the highest caliber.

Maybe some one can work one of these images into one:


















I'll give it a shot later but i've never really been that good. Using PSP9.

SGMAlice


----------



## Varakir

SGMAlice said:


> Though maybe widen the Eagle a bit, it looks somewhat squished.
> No offense Varakir  Your work has always been of the highest caliber.


No offense taken, you're bang on the money...it's very squished :wink:

Taking to heart what syph said, here's my original clean design with a few tweaks and the custom aquila.











> The eagle is the central theme, it needs to be mutated and awesome looking. probably something only custom work would do justice to.


I agree, i think someone who can draw (not me) will probably be best suited to tackling the project. Making these is still a good laugh though :grin:


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Varakir said:


> Taking to heart what syph said, here's my original clean design with a few tweaks and the custom aquila.


That aquila reminds me of the Dragon Age II logo's dragon. Thus, it wins in my book. 










The only thing I'd change is removing the ".net", because the current logo doesn't have .net, but it'd work either way.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Thought I'd spend some time on this and computerize it.


----------



## admin

Heya all,

We would love to have your feedback here for the new banner.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=206194

Jeff M


----------

